# Suki - new addition to our family



## Groper (May 17, 2007)

When Chester died last month we decided "no more dogs". 
A week later we went to the local animal rescue centre. 
Now we have Suki - a 5 year old LabradorXTerrier! 
http://i300.photobucket.com/albums/nn31/Groper_bucket/PICT0874.jpg 
http://i300.photobucket.com/albums/nn31/Groper_bucket/PICT0996.jpg 
We had her for a week on trial and she was brilliant. 
No problem with other dogs, children etc. 
After the week was finished we set off for 14 days in Scotland. 
You would have thought we had always been together(except when she detects rabbits). 
Still miss Chester desperately and sometimes feel we are betraying him but I am sure he would approve  
Sorry I failed to rotate the second image!
Clive


----------



## thepadster (Mar 27, 2009)

*dog*

Good for you , i hope you have many happy years together.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi I am sure that Chester would def approve, after all you have given the new addition a chance of a better life.............I am really pleased for you and of course you won't ever forget Chester but I bet he is running alongside you both every day.

Good luck and many happy years with the new baby.


----------



## dillon (Oct 3, 2008)

We are proud of you Clive.

We always go for older rescue dogs Molly is 15 now got her when she was 9 (Jack Russell)

She costs us a fortune with with the medication she has to have but she is worth it.

Molly also has an allergic reaction to grass so she has to wear a modified
babys jump suit when she goes on grass


----------



## JacSprat (May 26, 2006)

Aww Clive - She's gorgeous! Congrats and I'm very certain Chester approves. What a great feeling it is to adopt a needy dog - 
Good on ya!
Jacquie, Jacks and Murph


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

What a pretty face she has. 
I don't think Chester will mind someone else having the chance of a happy life.
Lesley


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

She has a really pretty face, a very lucky dog to have found a new home with caring people Dogs are pack animals and most are very sociable, so I am sure Chester is very happy about the new member of his pack to be looking after you both.

Tina


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I am sure that Chester would approve of your choice - how could he not?

Hope you continue to enjoy getting to know Suki. Do you know her background?

Pat


----------



## Groper (May 17, 2007)

patp said:


> Do you know her background?
> Yes, apparently her previous owners have been hit by the credit crunch and are now both working long hours and Suki was unhappy and barked all the time they were out- therefore neighbours complained loudly!
> She obviously has come from a very happy previous life complete with pet passport with several French Vet entries.
> They must have been devastated to have to let her go.
> ...


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I'll take that as a "no" then :lol:


----------



## Groper (May 17, 2007)

Sorry I made a mess of my reply !!
Suki was sent to the animal rescue centre because her owners had been hit by the credit crunch and were working long hours - Suki complained by barking whilst they were out, consequently neighbours complained.
She was obviously a well loved pet as she had an up to date pet passport with several French vet stamps on it and was in excellent condition.
I think they will have been devastated to have to send her away.

Clive


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Well done you for giving a loving home to a rescue dog. A noble thing to do in my book.

Our rescued collie cross, who was due to be put down the day after we got her (at 16 weeks old) celebrated her 15th birthday yesterday by scoffing a full packet of smackos and 3 denta-sticks in one sitting. Luckily there were no side effects from such over indulgence other than a rather extended 'comfort break' when out her walkie this morning :lol:


----------



## karenmac (Jan 26, 2008)

Suki is a stunner! Well done for getting a rescue dog. Like you we lasted just one week after we lost beloved VIDA. Now, we have Clooney & Mattie (dogs) and Bobbie & Minkie (Cats) all rescues. The love you get from them is so unbelievable - my ole man's under the weather and in bed and the "boys" are with him!


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Looks like you found a star Groper!


----------

